

Consumer Anti-Virus and Critical Microsoft Vulnerabilities - casca
https://www.nsslabs.com/research/analysis-briefs/can-consumer-av-products-protect.html

======
casca
TL;DR:

HTTP and HTTPS protection: Avast, Kaspersky, McAfee and Trend

HTTP only protection: ESET, Norton, AVG, Avira

No protection: F-Secure, Microsoft Security Essentials, Norman, Panda, CA
Total Defence

